# New to haunt, need good resorces.



## Lissa Broyles (Sep 18, 2012)

Hell0 everyone! I am fairly new to the whole home haunt stuff. I've done little things, but nothing big. So here I am, looking to people who have done it before. This year my son wants to be a zombie in a body bag. Searching the internet I can not seem to find a body bag suitable for an 8 year old to wonder around inside of. Is there anyone out there that has any good ideas? I thought about just getting a big trash bag and cutting a slit down it, but some how that just doesn't sound like the safest idea. 
Thank you in advance (I'm such a noob  )


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

First let me say Hi...and depending on how tall your son is, you may be able to find a really large duffel bag to have him roam inside with. I know my son has one that he got and he's just over 6ft tall and he can get inside his without any problems. The only problem I would see with a large garbage bag is that they may tear with him being inside.

The other option would be to go online at this time and check out maybe either Spencer or Spirit.com to see about getting a body bag prop from them. They may only be available for adults sizes and not for younger kids. There are a lot of companies out there online for Halloween stuff that you can choose from.


----------



## ZombieMa (Jul 16, 2013)

You could sew one from some fabric, or a bedsheet. You can also buy clear vinyl by the yard at the fabric store. If you made the front clear vinyl and the back black, then he could do more than just have his face sticking out (maybe a t-shirt that you paint to look like a torso that's been through an autopsy? I would probably just cut a hole in the clear vinyl for his face to stick out of, finish the cut edge with black electrical tape, and then put a strip of tape down the middle of the clear vinyl to look like a zipper (in the dark, anyhow). If you want to use fabric for the front and back, then use fray check to seal the cut edge of the fabric around the face hole, and fabric paint to add a zipper-like detail. You could also paint words on, like "property of city morgue" or "county coroner." You can print out the shape of the words you want on paper or cardstock, and then use an xacto knife to cut out the words so you have a stencil. Just make sure you use a thick blocky font so you can cut easily. Then tape it to the fabric and spray paint it.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I saw someone who had made a body bag that her legs stuck out at the bottom of and her head at the top, and it was just a vinyl suit/coat storage bag that you can store stuff hung up in the wardrobe in - the ones with the zip at the front if you know what I mean


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Depending on how crafty you are, here is my suggestion. Make a body bag with a long zipper in the front out of a sheet or other suitable material and a sewing machine, so it fits your son's height. Then go buy several cans of spray on bed liner, or Rustoleum leak seal, and spray the whole thing. The liner and sealer are both black, and would rubberize the custom bag you made, making like a rubber material body bag. Print on it county morgue or whatever you want, dirty it up good, tear some holes in it, make the arm and leg slits which I would do as controlled tears which are not even with each other so it looks like he was trying to get out of it, and have fun. That is how I would do it.

Just protect the zipper when you spray or it won't work anymore.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that making this waterproof is also going to make it a sweat box for the person "wearing" it.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Your best bet is to make it. The suggestions above sound good to me.


----------

